# Sonnythebunny- Baby bunnies 3 weeks old!



## sonnythebunny (Mar 15, 2013)

hello!
I have (finally) decided to do a journal because a LOT is going to be going on in the next few months, 
I palpated Marshmellow and felt babies...
she is due on March 28 so I will post pics of the babies ...
and we will be having a house remodel, pics then too...

anyway, to begin:

Marshmellow is growling at me, digging in her litterbox , lunging, biting, all that stuff I hope she stops soon


and that is the end of my first online journal entry!


(edited, wrong due date)


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello Rabbit, er., sonnybunny

I'm glad you are here and you must post photos of your bunnyrabbits when they arrive.

If you get to hankering for a goat, I'll trade you a goat for 423 rabbits, er., bunnies.

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 21, 2013)

Marshmellow is trying to figure out where to make a nest, and is shredding lots of paper (her "toy") nestbox day is on the 24, 

I don't have 423 rabbits, and again I am NOT a rabbit!
my first rabbit was named sonny, and he ran away (don't ask how) so I named this account for him.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 21, 2013)

oh and one other thing, I caught Charlie rolling in the dirt, does anyone else's rabbit do that?


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 24, 2013)

Marshmellow has built a nice little nest, but no fur yet.
(I made a miscalculation, she is due on the 28)


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 24, 2013)

I looked at the sticky, and here are my answers:

1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I live in Santa Cruz, and the climate is foggy and sunny

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?
6 in my immediate family, but LOTS of cousins, aunts, uncles, and grandparents

3.    How would you define your farm?
not much of a farm

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Build a treehouse I could live in

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
I have built a rabbit hutch, if that counts

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
nope, but i'd like to

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
my grandma and grandpa (who are farmers)

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
hobby

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
rabbits, chickens, guacamole. and I would like to learn about sheep & goats

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
meat

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
kind of

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
under the rabbit hutches 

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
I can drive a bobcat

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
I like to sew rabbit harnesses and bags, I am teaching my brothers (to sew)

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
I can't have horses, cows or ponies, I have rabbits, holland and mini lops

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
uh....

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
yes, but nothing is growing yet 

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
nope!

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
we have a one acre hilly country plot

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
um, no idea!

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
Rabbits, 

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
rabbits, and rabbitries

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
kind of, more for fun. and i make stuff out of junk

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
not really

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
New Zealand, in a treehouse

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
nope

27.    What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
don't really have one

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
my brother (9)

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
I love to cook, we always buy organic and local stuff, 

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?
when I got my bunnies, when my bunny, sonny ran away

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
nope

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
don't really have any

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
nope

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
we don't yet, but I would like to

35    What is on your to do list?
too much

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
not yet, nope! (then I wouldn't have any chocolate)

37.   In what do you trust?
God

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
sometimes

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
definitely! I wouldn't feed my rabbits if I didn't have anything!



hope that is good!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome to journaling.    We just got our very first bunny and know nothing!  Got any first timer tips?


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 25, 2013)

well, what do you want to know?


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 28, 2013)

day 30, she (Marshmellow) has made a nice nest out cardboard and hay, she is not eating it,


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 29, 2013)

MARSHMELLOW PULLED FUR!!!

hoping for kits today!


----------



## elevan (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 30, 2013)

sorry for not updating, she had kits tuesday night looks like lilac or blue, cream or fawn and black she had 7!
 they all got fed except for the little broken silver (my favorite)  what should I do?
anyway, the little ones are getting fur (and so fast) and I think one might be a chocolate otter? (the smallest in the litter)

do you want me to weigh them?


(day 2)


----------



## sonnythebunny (Mar 31, 2013)

ok, still don't know what the colors but:

lilac or blue - 2 solids 1 broken
orange/blue tri - this one is a boy 
orange/blue harlie - looks like a harli but with a little blaze on the head
tort - only one in the litter
black VM - has a blaze on it's head and a white paw

they have fur (not much) and it is really, really soft

(day 4)


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 2, 2013)

(day 6)

I have been peed on a LOT in the past few days
here is a picture


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations!   They are all so cute.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks,
the tort and tri, are boys and one of the lilac/blues (a.k.a big fatty) is a girl
any ways  to tell if the ????? are boys or girls?


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 8, 2013)

ok, I think I have it right but will just have to wait till they are older 
Caramel: female VM harlie
Twix: male tri
Kit-kat: female solid blue (has a spot of white on her nose, maybe VM)
Tik-tak: male solid blue
Licorice: male VM black
Oreo: female broken blue
Toffee: male VM black tort

(day 12)
one of Kit-kats eyes has opened, and one of Toffee's too!
I will post pics soon


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 9, 2013)

Kit-kat is opening her eyes!
all I can see of her eyes is black, so it's a little creepy.
when do babies go out of the nest? Because Kit-kat (the adventurous) got out!
oh, and toffee has opened one of his eyes

(day 13)


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 11, 2013)

my potatoes are growing!


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 15, 2013)

there was a tiny windstorm last night and all the fur and hay blew out of the nest, but the babies are okay. they are 2 weeks 5 days old and all of their eyes are open and their ears are going up!

anything else?      oh yes pictures!

the whole litter






caramel





kit-kat





licorice





oreo





tik-tak





toffee





twix






in the pictures it looks like their eyes aren't open, but they are


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 16, 2013)

the babies are doing great and hopping out of the nest


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 16, 2013)

right now I am working on a driftwood carving (my first time) and my thumbs are bright red from holding my wimpy pocket-knife, and I can't find my good one 


I also built a little staircase for the babies to get in their nest and put a little box with hay inside so they babies don't get cold,


----------



## sonnythebunny (Apr 18, 2013)

this is really weird, but Oreo has pinkish pee, is that bad?


----------

